
Scrap the mystery: High-tech vision for Google barge crumbles in a heap - robin_reala
http://www.pressherald.com/2014/07/31/mystery-ends-portlands-google-barge-going-nowhere/
======
dm2
That's disappointing, I guess this is partially why they decided to keep them
a secret, because there was a high chance of failure.

I wonder what the reason for scrapping it was? Safety? Cost to air-condition,
maintain, and insure? Looks?

Apparently there were 4 barges built, I wonder if all of them are being
scrapped or just one.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_barges](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_barges)

Closeup: [http://www.vosizneias.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/Google-...](http://www.vosizneias.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/Google-Barge_sham.jpg)

